# I want to be a surrogate



## dreamqueen

After tic for 13 years myself I understand the heartache of infertility. After having a hycosy done my tubes where cleared and I fell pregnant almost immediately. I would love to help someone else realise their dream through becoming a surrogate and don't think it's fair that couples have to pay expenses to become parents. I don't want paid expenses and am willing to use my eggs to make someone's dream come true but im not sure how to go about it? Can anyone help? I just want to be able to give someone the gift of life so they can experience the joy of being parents. I'm in the UK.


----------



## aimze

What lovely words 

Didn't want to read an run, don't know how to help you but I hope you get the answers you're looking for 

X


----------

